# Verona - Inter. 23 dicembre ore 18.30. Tv e Streaming



## Tifo'o (21 Dicembre 2020)

L'Inter a Verona a caccia della sesta vittoria di fila in campionato. Il Verona invece viene da un pareggio contro la Fiorentina.

La partita sarà visibile su Sky alle ore 18.30


----------



## iceman. (21 Dicembre 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> L'Inter a Verona a caccia della sesta vittoria di fila in campionato. Il Verona invece viene da un pareggio contro la Fiorentina.
> 
> La partita sarà visibile su Sky alle ore 18.30



Vediamo un po' sti fenomeni del Verona cosa combinano... io già lo so.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (21 Dicembre 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> L'Inter a Verona a caccia della sesta vittoria di fila in campionato. Il Verona invece viene da un pareggio contro la Fiorentina.
> 
> La partita sarà visibile su Sky alle ore 18.30



Ne hanno già vinte sei di fila, sti sorci, se vincessero pure a Verona sarebbe la settima.


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Dicembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ne hanno già vinte sei di fila, sti sorci, se vincessero pure a Verona sarebbe la settima.



Già sei? Pazzesco.. noi sono secoli che non riusciamo a fare 6 vittorie di fila. Mi sembra dai tempi di Ancelotti..


----------



## Davidoff (21 Dicembre 2020)

Altra vittoria facile per i prescritti cartonati, al momento purtroppo gli gira bene quanto a noi gira male.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (21 Dicembre 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Già sei? Pazzesco.. noi sono secoli che non riusciamo a fare 6 vittorie di fila. Mi sembra dai tempi di Ancelotti..



Beh visto che siamo imbattuti in Serie A da quasi 25 partite non mi lamento...


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (21 Dicembre 2020)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Altra vittoria facile per i prescritti cartonati, al momento purtroppo gli gira bene quanto a noi gira male.



Non ne sarei affatto sicuro che questa sarà una vittoria facile.


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Dicembre 2020)

Finirà in pareggio


----------



## Pungiglione (21 Dicembre 2020)

Con un po' di fortuna un bell'1-1 2-2


----------



## Pamparulez2 (21 Dicembre 2020)

Se non perdon punti qua è un casino


----------



## Andris (21 Dicembre 2020)

dopo due gare di fila con rigori decisivi,anche basta.
non vorrei che Lukaku faccia il record settimanale come rigoraldo con tre partite consecutive sul dischetto

p.s.

inauguro il mio nuovo avatar gondiano


----------



## Kayl (21 Dicembre 2020)

se l'Inter non segna per prima sono fregati perché il Verona costringe l'avversario a fare l'unica cosa che l'Inter non sa fare: controllare il pallone e costruire azioni manovrate contro difese schierate. L'unica possibilità dell'Inter sono le palle inattive, senza quelle a scanso di gravi errori difensivi non la vincono.


----------



## Zlatan87 (21 Dicembre 2020)

Giocano sempre prima di noi?! Che pppalleeee


----------



## Andre96 (21 Dicembre 2020)

La cosa che mi fa meno sperare è che il Verona non ha perso con nessuna squadra forte... non sono una brutta squadra ma non ce li vedo a fare risultato con tutte le big.


----------



## Andris (21 Dicembre 2020)

Zlatan87 ha scritto:


> Giocano sempre prima di noi?! Che pppalleeee



serve un fatal Verona che non batte l'inter dal 1992
andrebbe bene anche un pareggiotto all'ultimo come nel precedente 2-2


----------



## Freddy Manson (21 Dicembre 2020)

Ma figuriamoci se non vincono, prevedo un'asfaltata del Verona. Troppo forte l'inter


----------



## Solo (22 Dicembre 2020)

Speriamo che Juric se li inchiappetti.


----------



## kipstar (22 Dicembre 2020)

per me vincono.
è ovvio che c'è qualche dubbio in più rispetto al turno precedente con lo spezia.....però credo che possano vincere con l'assetto che hanno trovato.....difesa bloccata e contropiede....


----------



## Nevergiveup (22 Dicembre 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> L'Inter a Verona a caccia della sesta vittoria di fila in campionato. Il Verona invece viene da un pareggio contro la Fiorentina.
> 
> La partita sarà visibile su Sky alle ore 18.30



I nati dopo, male e dal c.lo sto giro si schiantano contro il Verona. 

Giocano male ma di un male che nemmeno loro sanno come fanno a vincere le partite eppure sono superconvinti che siamo noi quelli baciati dalla fortuna e udite udite pure dal palazzo. 

Un anno e mezzo di Conte ha bruciato quei due neuroni che complessivamente saltellavano qua e la nella zucca vuota dei loro tifosi.
Rosicano come manco Iuliano su Ronaldo li ha fatti rosicare...spero davvero implodano e tornino il circo che sono sempre stati. 

Tutto ciò come preambolo per un bel forza Juric!!!


----------



## mark (22 Dicembre 2020)

kipstar ha scritto:


> per me vincono.
> è ovvio che c'è qualche dubbio in più rispetto al turno precedente con lo spezia.....però credo che possano vincere con l'assetto che hanno trovato.....difesa bloccata e contropiede....



Anche secondo me vincono, però il Verona è una squadra che si sa diffendere molto meglio dello Spezia, magari un pareggio riescono a strapparlo.


----------



## Lambro (22 Dicembre 2020)

Vinceranno 4 a 0 dominando e sciorinando un calcio fenomenale.
Salutiamo la nuova capolista


----------



## Swaitak (22 Dicembre 2020)

vince la grande Inter in ciabatte, in goal gli indistruttibili Lukaku,Barella,Hakimi,de Vrij


----------



## mandraghe (22 Dicembre 2020)

Intanto Conte ha ripreso a criticare la società: stavolta l'oggetto del contendere è il mercato di gennaio, vuole altri giocatori, in effetti ne ha pochi...


----------



## Konrad (22 Dicembre 2020)

Domani sera, dopo lavoro, faccio un salto fuori al Bentegodi per incitare "i Butei"


----------



## mandraghe (22 Dicembre 2020)

Intanto oggi l'Inter ha fatto gli auguri di compleanno a Bergomi...potete immaginare come l'abbiano presa gli interisti


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Dicembre 2020)

Il Verona si è organizzato per parare il piano A e B dell'Inter. Purtroppo per loro Conte ha varato il piano C e finirà almeno 0-3


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Dicembre 2020)

E' l'anno dell'Inter dai.. sicuramente tra loro ed i gobbacci schifosi meglio l'Inda.. poi Conde andrà via e torneranno nello sgabuzzino


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (23 Dicembre 2020)

Solita parata miracolosa di Handanovic


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Dicembre 2020)

Che palle sto Handanovic soltanto noi prendiamo gol sistematicamente al primo tiro nonostante Donnarumma


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (23 Dicembre 2020)

L’Inda è solo ed esclusivamente Lukaku, che ovviamente gioca 60 partite stagionali senza problemi. 

Tolto Lukaku per il quarto posto sarebbe davvero durissima per questi qua.


----------



## Kayl (23 Dicembre 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Intanto Conte ha ripreso a criticare la società: stavolta l'oggetto del contendere è il mercato di gennaio, vuole altri giocatori, in effetti ne ha pochi...



Dopo essere uscito dalla CL non ha diritto di chiedere niente.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (23 Dicembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> L’Inda è solo ed esclusivamente Lukaku, che ovviamente gioca 60 partite stagionali senza problemi.
> 
> Tolto Lukaku per il quarto posto sarebbe davvero durissima per questi qua.



“Giustamente Conte è soddisfatto di Lukaku, perché l’Inter è Lukaku” ha appena detto il commentatore, in questo momento. Ma va? Non ce ne eravamo accorti.


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Dicembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> L’Inda è solo ed esclusivamente Lukaku, che ovviamente gioca 60 partite stagionali senza problemi.
> 
> Tolto Lukaku per il quarto posto sarebbe davvero durissima per questi qua.



Anche senza Lukaku hanno comunque altri che segnano tipo Abrogio che sale 80 mentri in cielo di testa sul angolo o cross, oppure Gagliardini .. o Barella che fa il solito Eurogol..

Noi invece dobbiamo sempre creare 80 palle gol per fare 2 gol ed a volte ci pensano i pali, le traverse e gli Yashin di turno per non dimenticarci dei maledetti rimpalli.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (23 Dicembre 2020)

Grande Silvestri, come al solito grande azione di Lukaku che ha fatto praticamente tutto da solo fino al servizio per il Lattaio.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (23 Dicembre 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Anche senza Lukaku hanno comunque altri che segnano tipo Abrogio che sale 80 mentri in cielo di testa sul angolo o cross, oppure Gagliardini .. o Barella che fa il solito Eurogol..
> 
> Noi invece dobbiamo sempre creare 80 palle gol per fare 2 gol ed a volte ci pensano i pali, le traverse e gli Yashin di turno per non dimenticarci dei maledetti rimpalli.



Se si spaccasse Lukaku (e glielo auguro, sti vermi sperano che Ibra stia fuori tutta la stagione e che si spacchi il crociato, lo dicono apertamente) vedresti la fine che farebbero sti bast.ardi.

Emetterei tanto di quel liquido seminale maschile, se accadesse, che sarebbe sufficiente per ingravidare tutta la popolazione femminile perdazzurra in età fertile.


----------



## malos (23 Dicembre 2020)

Se dovesse vincere lo scudo sta squadraccia il dio del calcio non esiste. Sono solo muscoli zero classe e vanno avanti col bisonte davanti. 12 milioni l'anno per dare questo splendido gioco, complimenti vivissimi a lui che se li fa dare.


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Dicembre 2020)

Sta salendo in cattedra Giacomelli


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (23 Dicembre 2020)

malos ha scritto:


> Se dovesse vincere lo scudo sta squadraccia il dio del calcio non esiste. Sono solo muscoli zero classe e vanno avanti col bisonte davanti. 12 milioni l'anno per dare questo splendido gioco, complimenti vivissimi a lui che se li fa dare.



Ma va la, siamo noi che siamo da settimo/ottavo posto, come ha detto qualcuno nell’altro topic.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (23 Dicembre 2020)

Ogni volta che vedo un fallo duro su Barella provo gioia allo stato puro


----------



## UDG (23 Dicembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> L’Inda è solo ed esclusivamente Lukaku, che ovviamente gioca 60 partite stagionali senza problemi.
> 
> Tolto Lukaku per il quarto posto sarebbe davvero durissima per questi qua.



Lukaku non ha 40 anni


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (23 Dicembre 2020)

UDG ha scritto:


> Lukaku non ha 40 anni



Ok ma questo è un robot Dio Cristo.


----------



## atomiko (23 Dicembre 2020)

Solita inter, inguardabile con unico schema lancio lungo su Lukaku, purtroppo nei secondi tempi quando la stanchezza si fa sentire escono fuori con la loro fisicità, prevedo il solito golletto negli ultimi 20 minuti


----------



## willcoyote85 (23 Dicembre 2020)

UDG ha scritto:


> Lukaku non ha 40 anni



sembra sia una colpa avere giocatori forti in squadra


----------



## Pit96 (23 Dicembre 2020)

Ho visto solo gli ultimi 10 minuti. Non è successo nulla. Mio fratello (interista) ha detto che è stata una partita noiosissima.
Ma tanto lo trovano il modo di fare il gol di fortuna


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (23 Dicembre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> sembra sia una colpa avere giocatori forti in squadra



Ma figurati, facevo solo notare che questo è stato il giocatore che ha giocato più minuti nel 2020 insieme a Donnarumma, con la piccola differenza che il secondo è un portiere e ha sei anni in meno. Spero gli si spacchi come loro l’hanno gufata ad Ibra e gli augurano che si rifaccia il crociato (queste le cose che dicono e scrivono).

Così poi ridiamo a vederli arrivare fuori dalle prime quattro. Perchè senza di lui non sono da prime quattro, mai nella vita.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (23 Dicembre 2020)

mamma che schifo di gioco l' Inda, come al solito. Ma vinceranno anche a sto giro con qualche rimpallo o deviazione


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (23 Dicembre 2020)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Sta salendo in cattedra Giacomelli



Si! Questo é proprio orrendo. In una classe arbtirale scarsa lui, Fabbri, Valeri e Orsato sono quelli che comunque sono di un livello diverso da tutti gli altri. Impossibile guardare una partita diretta da loro senza chiederti come possano arbitrare in Serie A.


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Dicembre 2020)

Che salute di ferro lukaku.
Potrebbe donarne talmente ne ha.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (23 Dicembre 2020)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> mamma che schifo di gioco l' Inda, come al solito. Ma vinceranno anche a sto giro con qualche rimpallo o deviazione



Poi quando il culo finisce (e finisce, eccome, ricordiamoci le nostre cinque vittorie di fila di inizio 2019 con catenaccio e un tiro in porta a partita, poi il conto da pagare è arrivato) son catsi.



diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Che salute di ferro lukaku.
> Potrebbe donarne talmente ne ha.



.


----------



## Baba (23 Dicembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ma figurati, facevo solo notare che questo è stato il giocatore che ha giocato più minuti nel 2020 insieme a Donnarumma, con la piccola differenza che il secondo è un portiere e ha sei anni in meno. Spero gli si spacchi come loro l’hanno gufata ad Ibra e gli augurano che si rifaccia il crociato (queste le cose che dicono e scrivono).
> 
> Così poi ridiamo a vederli arrivare fuori dalle prime quattro. Perchè senza di lui non sono da prime quattro, mai nella vita.



Pure io spero che Lukaku se ne stia 2/3 mesi in casa a giocare alla Playstation con le stampelle appoggiate al divano.

Ok sono cattivo ma è più forte di me, non posso farci niente. Però nessun danno permanente sia chiaro.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (23 Dicembre 2020)

Baba ha scritto:


> Pure io spero che Lukaku se ne stia 2/3 mesi in casa a giocare alla Playstation con le stampelle appoggiate al divano.
> 
> Ok sono cattivo ma è più forte di me, non posso farci niente. Però nessun danno permanente sia chiaro.



Io glielo auguro solo dopo aver letto le porcate da loro scritte su Ibra, altrimenti non l’avrei fatto.


----------



## willcoyote85 (23 Dicembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ma figurati, facevo solo notare che questo è stato il giocatore che ha giocato più minuti nel 2020 insieme a Donnarumma, con la piccola differenza che il secondo è un portiere e ha sei anni in meno. Spero gli si spacchi come loro l’hanno gufata ad Ibra e gli augurano che si rifaccia il crociato (queste le cose che dicono e scrivono).
> 
> Così poi ridiamo a vederli arrivare fuori dalle prime quattro. Perchè senza di lui non sono da prime quattro, mai nella vita.



è un giocatore umile ed onesto. mi dispiacerebbe per lui.
ma sarei contento vederlo fuori per parecchio


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (23 Dicembre 2020)

Finita e strafinita


----------



## Lambro (23 Dicembre 2020)

Finita, sono entrati in campo piu' decisi, ormai l'Inter i primi tempi neanche li gioca, fan gol solo e soltanto nel secondo tempo.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Dicembre 2020)

gol degli escrementi


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Dicembre 2020)

Serie A finita


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (23 Dicembre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> è un giocatore umile ed onesto. mi dispiacerebbe per lui.
> ma sarei contento vederlo fuori per parecchio



Per lui si, per gli sfinteristi mai. Intanto Lautaro ha fatto goal al secondo tiro in porta.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (23 Dicembre 2020)

Juric ha già tirato i remi in barca con sti cambi


----------



## willcoyote85 (23 Dicembre 2020)

arriverà 1-1 su rigore.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (23 Dicembre 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Finita, sono entrati in campo piu' decisi, ormai l'Inter i primi tempi neanche li gioca, fan gol solo e soltanto nel secondo tempo.



Se anche quest’anno da Gennaio in poi crolleranno come al solito ne vedremo delle belle. In genere in questo periodo dell’anno raggiungono l’apice della condizione.


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Dicembre 2020)

Complimenti ai neo campioni d'Italia


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (23 Dicembre 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Complimenti ai neo campioni d'Italia



Speriamo non arrivino terzi altrimenti lo scudetto è già loro, come nel 2006. Poi dicono che sono perdenti ma vincere da terzi non è da tutti.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (23 Dicembre 2020)

Due tiri nello specchio della porta e un goal. Ma finirà presto mer.de, da Gennaio in poi il vostro rendimento crolla ogni anno, e questo culo non continuerà per sempre.


----------



## Ambrole (23 Dicembre 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Complimenti ai neo campioni d'Italia



Campionato vinto perché hanno segnato al Verona?
Wow *


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (23 Dicembre 2020)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLL grande Handa


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (23 Dicembre 2020)

Sokate mer.de!!! Sokate forte e non fateci sentire i denti.


----------



## 7vinte (23 Dicembre 2020)

Lol Handanovic


----------



## UDG (23 Dicembre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> sembra sia una colpa avere giocatori forti in squadra



Forti si, ma non certo giovani come altri. Ibra ci ha fatto svoltare e grazie a lui siamo dove siamo, ma non può avere la resistenza di un giovane


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (23 Dicembre 2020)

L'errore piu grande della carriera di Handanovic? Incredibile.


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Dicembre 2020)

Purtroppo non è sufficiente, tra poco l'Inda ribalta tutto.. troppo forti


----------



## LukeLike (23 Dicembre 2020)

Per la serie "il portiere non incide".


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (23 Dicembre 2020)

Ambrole ha scritto:


> Campionato vinto perché hanno segnato al Verona?
> Wow &#55358;&#56614;&#55356;&#57339;*



Stava gufando...


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Dicembre 2020)

Handa sulle orme di Buffon
Ha scommesso GOAL


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Dicembre 2020)

Piano A : palla su Lukaku 
Piano B : palla su Lukaku 
Piano C : palla su Lukaku 
Piano D : palla su Lukaku


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Dicembre 2020)

Ambrole ha scritto:


> Campionato vinto perché hanno segnato al Verona?
> Wow 臘*



Obiettivamente se vanno a +9 sulla Juve il campionato è vinto


----------



## UDG (23 Dicembre 2020)

Gol inda


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (23 Dicembre 2020)

Terzo tiro nello specchio, secondo goal.


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Dicembre 2020)

L'inter fa più gol che tiri.
Ha ucciso la statistica .


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (23 Dicembre 2020)

Come si fa a prendere gol di testa su un cross che scende dalle stelle...


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Dicembre 2020)

Hanno resuscitato anche Skriniar.
Ho spento.


----------



## Hellscream (23 Dicembre 2020)

Che palle questi qua, mai a perdere punti.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (23 Dicembre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> L'inter fa più gol che tiri.
> Ha ucciso la statistica .



Ma meglio così, questi periodi di culo sfondato poi si pagano, sempre, nelle competizioni lunghe.

Ne avemmo uno simile noi ad inizio 2019.


----------



## Ambrole (23 Dicembre 2020)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Obiettivamente se vanno a +9 sulla Juve il campionato è vinto



A nemmeno metà Campionato?
Con un allenatore come conte che magari domani modifica la.terapia ormonale e inizia a sbraitare e minacciare di andarsene?
L Inter può essere favorita per lo scudetto, ma secondo me da qui a dire che ha già vinto ne passa taaaaaaanto.


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Dicembre 2020)

Se non è d'Ambrogio c'è Skrianiar.. a saltare di testa


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (23 Dicembre 2020)

Figuriamoci se Juric poteva fare qualcosa di utile


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (23 Dicembre 2020)

Ambrole ha scritto:


> A nemmeno metà Campionato?
> Con un allenatore come conte che magari domani modifica la.terapia ormonale e inizia a sbraitare e minacciare di andarsene?
> L Inter può essere favorita per lo scudetto, ma secondo me da qui a dire che ha già vinto ne passa taaaaaaanto.


Anche perché ormai il crollo post-natalizio è una costante. Fecero 40 punti pure con Mancini nel 2015/2016, ed era un’Inda che faceva ridere, andavano avanti a 1-0 e miracoli di Handanovic.


----------



## unbreakable (23 Dicembre 2020)

Stavo guardando la panchina del Verona..non ne conosco uno..juric deve proprio arrabbatarsi


----------



## Lambro (23 Dicembre 2020)

Quanti gol di testa avranno fatto negli ultimi anni, MILLE.
'tacci loro.

A sensazione sono la classica squadra da scudetto, fanno il minimo indispensabile ma lo fanno, non prendono mai gol (regalatissimo e casualissimo quello del verona) e hanno varie possibilità di segnare comprese quelle aeree.

Speriamo crollino come detto da AcMilan, ma st'anno ho dei dubbi.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (23 Dicembre 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Quanti gol di testa avranno fatto negli ultimi anni, MILLE.
> 'tacci loro.
> 
> A sensazione sono la classica squadra da scudetto, fanno il minimo indispensabile ma lo fanno, non prendono mai gol (regalatissimo e casualissimo quello del verona) e hanno varie possibilità di segnare comprese quelle aeree.
> ...



Nessuna squadra può continuare così, questa sarebbe la settima vittoria consecutiva, molte delle quali ottenute facendo un numero di goal pari al numero di tiri. È una situazione anomala per tanti motivi.

È il classico periodo dove sono in extra forma e inoltre gli gira tutto bene, basti vedere che la difesa colabrodo che avevano fino a poco fa ora non concede nulla e hanno una media goal da cestisti.


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Dicembre 2020)

7 vittorie consecutive
Giocando in ciabatte 
Sono bruttissimi ma nel calcio di oggi sono queste le squadre da scudetto, altro che il sarrismo o il calcio liquido


----------



## Kaw (23 Dicembre 2020)

L'Inter è la tipica squadra da scudetto, il percorso in CL paradossalmente lo dimostra.
E non dimentichiamo che da febbraio giocheranno 1 volta a settimana, noi e tutte le altre ogni 3 giorni, e quando il numero di partite sarà grande questo farà una differenza abissale.


----------



## admin (23 Dicembre 2020)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Figuriamoci se Juric poteva fare qualcosa di utile



.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (23 Dicembre 2020)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> 7 vittorie consecutive
> Giocando in ciabatte
> Sono bruttissimi ma nel calcio di oggi sono queste le squadre da scudetto, altro che il sarrismo o il calcio liquido



Anche l’Inter del 2015/2016 giocava così, faceva un tiro e un goal e così via, chiudendo il girone d’andata a 40 punti, poi però la verità è venuta fuori. Chiaramente quest’Inter è più forte ma non potrà assolutamente reggere su questo ritmo, nessuno può reggere facendo un numero di goal quasi pari al numero dei tiri, sono statistiche che poi nelle competizioni lunghe rientrano sempre nella norma, come Piatek che segnava ad ogni tiro e anche di coccige.



Kaw ha scritto:


> L'Inter è la tipica squadra da scudetto, il percorso in CL paradossalmente lo dimostra.
> E non dimentichiamo che da febbraio giocheranno 1 volta a settimana, noi e tutte le altre ogni 3 giorni, e quando il numero di partite sarà grande questo farà una differenza abissale.



Dovrei controllare ma non ricordo, a memoria, una squadra vincitrice dello scudetto dopo essere stata eliminata da ultima in classifica in Champions League.

Se mi sbaglio mi corrigerete cit.


----------



## Kayl (23 Dicembre 2020)

L'Inter è la squadra contro cui il Verona ha lo score peggiore storicamente, invece infami con noi. Era scritta. Due cose ho ripetuto a mio padre e mio fratello ieri e oggi: vince chi segna per primo, l'Inter se la sfanga lo fa di testa perché a costruire non sono capaci.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (23 Dicembre 2020)

Punizione bellissima di Di Marco che ovviamente passa DUE centimetri di numero (l’hanno appena fatta rivedere) sopra l’incrocio dei pali con Handanovic completamente battuto. Ma finirà, figli di *****, oh se finirà.

Questo vostro culo più sfondato di quello di un trans di Rio De Janeiro finirà, e tornerete gli scarti escrementizi che siete.


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Dicembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Anche l’Inter del 2015/2016 giocava così, faceva un tiro e un goal e così via, chiudendo il girone d’andata a 40 punti, poi però la verità è venuta fuori. Chiaramente quest’Inter è più forte ma non potrà assolutamente reggere su questo ritmo, nessuno può reggere facendo un numero di goal quasi pari al numero dei tiri, sono statistiche che poi nelle competizioni lunghe rientrano sempre nella norma, come Piatek che segnava ad ogni tiro e anche di coccige.
> 
> 
> 
> Dovrei controllare ma non ricordo, a memoria, una squadra vincitrice dello scudetto dopo essere stata eliminata da ultima in classifica in Champions League.



Quella Juve aveva una squadra importante ed ancora affamata..

Quest'anno la Juve non esiste.. quest'anno è l'anno dell'Inda.


----------



## Kayl (23 Dicembre 2020)

Handanovic di solito prende gol al primo tiro: stasera miracolo.
Metà dei gol che prende sta fermo come un salame: stasera salvato dal palo.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (23 Dicembre 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Quella Juve aveva una squadra importante ed ancora affamata..
> 
> Quest'anno la Juve non esiste.. quest'anno è l'anno dell'Inda.



Come ogni anno ad Agosto e a Gennaio da che mi ricordo. Come scudetti dei pronostici hanno già la quinta stella.

Per quanto riguarda la Juve facciamo il nostro a Gennaio sul mercato e non dovremo preoccuparci che la Giove li rimonti.


----------



## kipstar (23 Dicembre 2020)

Gioco tipicamente all'italiana...... c'è comunque da crescere perché continuare così si fa dura se devono vincere lo scudetto.....


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Dicembre 2020)

Quest’anno lo vincono. Sono solidissimi ed hanno alternative


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (23 Dicembre 2020)

kipstar ha scritto:


> Gioco tipicamente all'italiana...... c'è comunque da crescere perché continuare così si fa dura se devono vincere lo scudetto.....



No ma figurati, continueranno fino a Maggio a vincere ogni partita facendo 4 tiri e 3 goal, 3 tiri e due goal, giocatori avversari che prendono pali o fanno punizioni splendide che passano un centimetro sopra l’incrocio dei pali ecc.


----------



## Blu71 (23 Dicembre 2020)

Tutto come previsto.


----------



## Solo (23 Dicembre 2020)

Senza coppe se non hanno il loro calo standard a gennaio dovrebbero andare a vincerlo in carrozza 'sto campionato.


----------



## Tsitsipas (23 Dicembre 2020)

Vittoria importante oggi. col verona tutte le grandi hanno perso punti quest'anno.


----------



## admin (23 Dicembre 2020)

E' palesemente il loro anno, purtroppo. Sono la classifica squadra di Conte che infila 188182818782182187218 vittorie di fila.

Tra l'altro, tutte le squadre subiscono un contraccolpo psicologico quando escono dall'Europa. Questi, invece, nulla...


----------



## malos (23 Dicembre 2020)

L'anticalcio che può andare bene solo in questo schifo di paese infatti se mettono il naso fuori...


----------



## sharp (23 Dicembre 2020)

Non si è mai vista una squadra che deve recuperare, arriva sulla trequarti e non mette un solo pallone in mezzo, anzi torna indietro. Bah...


----------



## kipstar (23 Dicembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> E' palesemente il loro anno, purtroppo. Sono la classifica squadra di Conte che infila 188182818782182187218 vittorie di fila.
> 
> Tra l'altro, tutte le squadre subiscono un contraccolpo psicologico quando escono dall'Europa. Questi, invece, nulla...



Perché hanno e hanno avuto sempre e solo un obbiettivo


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Dicembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> E' palesemente il loro anno, purtroppo. Sono la classifica squadra di Conte che infila 188182818782182187218 vittorie di fila.
> 
> Tra l'altro, tutte le squadre subiscono un contraccolpo psicologico quando escono dall'Europa. Questi, invece, nulla...



Più che contraccolpo, mi viene il dubbio che questi abbiano regalato la partita contro i brasiliani fake per concentrarsi sul campionato.


----------



## unbreakable (23 Dicembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Come ogni anno ad Agosto e a Gennaio da che mi ricordo. Come scudetti dei pronostici hanno già la quinta stella.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda la Juve facciamo il nostro a Gennaio sul mercato e non dovremo preoccuparci che la Giove li rimonti.



Ti quoto..il loro calo di solito comincia a fine gennaio..è stato così con mancini spalletti e pure conte anno scorso..noi dobbiamo cercare di stare lì..uno per la champions..ma se siamo li in lotta chissà..


----------



## Hellscream (23 Dicembre 2020)

Vincono il campionato 100/100. Noi questo ritmo con non lo teniamo mai, specie contro una squadra che gioca una volta a settimana.


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Dicembre 2020)

Verona e Sassuolo due squadre che si mettono a 90 con l'Inda mentre con noi coltello tra i denti


----------



## Kaw (23 Dicembre 2020)

Vincono col minimo sforzo, per fare un paragone noi per pareggiare con Verona, Parma e Genoa abbiamo sputato sangue, correndo a mille fino al 90esimo, sfiancandoci fisicamente.


----------



## Andris (23 Dicembre 2020)

negli ultimi minuti non sono riusciti neanche a fare un cross,stanchi morti i veronesi.
ultima speranza era stata la punizione del terzino sinistro


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (23 Dicembre 2020)

Solo ha scritto:


> Senza coppe se non hanno il loro calo standard a gennaio dovrebbero andare a vincerlo in carrozza 'sto campionato.



Serie A 2015/2016, Inter a 39 punti a fine girone d’andata. Sappiamo come è finita. Serie A 2017/2018 Inter a 41 punti a fine girone d’andata , sappiamo come è finita. Serie A 2018/2019, Inter a 39 punti a fine girone d’andata, sappiamo come è finita. Serie A 2019/2020, Inter a 46 punti a fine girone d’andata, sappiamo come è finita.

Vedremo appena non avranno più una media tiri/goal da cestisti. Vedremo. Ogni anno hanno il periodo dove gli gira tutto giusto e D’Ambrosio fa i goal in rovesciata da 25 metri.



unbreakable ha scritto:


> Ti quoto..il loro calo di solito comincia a fine gennaio..è stato così con mancini spalletti e pure conte anno scorso..noi dobbiamo cercare di stare lì..uno per la champions..ma se siamo li in lotta chissà..



Già.



Kaw ha scritto:


> Vincono col minimo sforzo, per fare un paragone noi per pareggiare con Verona, Parma e Genoa abbiamo sputato sangue, correndo a mille fino al 90esimo, sfiancandoci fisicamente.



Col Verona due goal annullati e due pali (oltre ad un rigore non datoci che anche Cesari aveva detto che c’era tutto), col Parma quattro pali (o meglio, due pali e due traverse). Loro tirano e al 90% è goal, in questo periodo, mentre i loro avversari devono prendere la palla in maniera perfetta altrimenti finisce fuori, sul palo, sopra l’incrocio di due millimetri ecc. La differenza tra noi e loro è tutta lì, con queste squadre e in questo periodo. Genoa a parte dove siamo stati osceni ma avevamo fuori ogni singolo giocatore che potesse fare la differenza.

Il fatto è che questi periodi qui nelle competizioni lunghe difficilmente durano fino alla fine.


----------



## malos (23 Dicembre 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Più che contraccolpo, mi viene il dubbio che questi abbiano regalato la partita contro i brasiliani fake per concentrarsi sul campionato.



Con Conte non serve regalare in europa riesce a far schifo benissimo da solo.


----------



## malos (23 Dicembre 2020)

Comunque che palle a sentire qua sembra siano l'olanda del calcio totale santiddio sono solo muscoli io non li invidio di certo. Poi oh se per qualcuno vincere ad ogni costo vale tutto alzo le mani.


----------



## sharp (23 Dicembre 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> negli ultimi minuti non sono riusciti neanche a fare un cross,stanchi morti i veronesi.
> ultima speranza era stata la punizione del terzino sinistro



Ma se sei stanco fai i cross, non la giochi! Due in area li avevano sempre


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Dicembre 2020)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Vincono il campionato 100/100. Noi questo ritmo con non lo teniamo mai, specie contro una squadra che gioca una volta a settimana.



Lo hanno già vinto dai.. anche in caso di "contraccolpo".. la Juve non è quella degli ultimi anni in grado di fare un mucchio di vittorie di fila e sono sicuro, dopo 9 vittorie di fila, avranno meglio voglia. Poi chi ci sono? Napoli e Roma? Ah be

L'unica concorrente, paradossalmente, è il Milan. Purtroppo noi abbiamo la zavorra EL ed un Ibrahimovic che gioca troppo poco per i vari infortuni.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (23 Dicembre 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Lo hanno già vinto dai.. anche in caso di "contraccolpo".. la Juve non è quella degli ultimi anni in grado di fare un mucchio di vittorie di fila e sono sicuro, dopo 9 vittorie di fila, avranno meglio voglia. Poi chi ci sono? Napoli e Roma? Ah be
> 
> L'unica concorrente, paradossalmente, è il Milan. Purtroppo noi abbiamo la zavorra EL ed un Ibrahimovic che gioca troppo poco per i vari infortuni.



Ibra non dovrebbe rientrare con la Juve? Comunque non credo che si infortunerà di nuovo, a meno che non faccia l’idiota e pretenda di giocarle tutte EL compresa (in EL deve giocare solo al ritorno e se c’è bisogno di ribaltarla, in Coppa Italia ovviamente manco in panchina).


----------



## willcoyote85 (23 Dicembre 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Quanti gol di testa avranno fatto negli ultimi anni, MILLE.
> 'tacci loro.
> 
> A sensazione sono la classica squadra da scudetto, fanno il minimo indispensabile ma lo fanno, non prendono mai gol (regalatissimo e casualissimo quello del verona) e hanno varie possibilità di segnare comprese quelle aeree.
> ...



i campionati si vincono così da sempre, non con le mezze passere.


----------



## willcoyote85 (23 Dicembre 2020)

UDG ha scritto:


> Forti si, ma non certo giovani come altri. Ibra ci ha fatto svoltare e grazie a lui siamo dove siamo, ma non può avere la resistenza di un giovane



infatti mi riferivo a lucacca e ti stavo dando ragione.


----------



## JoKeR (23 Dicembre 2020)

Vittoria assurda.

Il Verona di oggi arriverebbe penultimo, basta sentire cosa ha detto Juric... squadra allestita malissimo.


----------



## mandraghe (23 Dicembre 2020)

Ahahah pazza Inter amala, siamo primi, abiamo spugnatto Verona, il bbilan paregia, sorapasso fato, passiamo Natale in testa, bene. Ecco quel rotame di teo, ti saluta akimi, ma che fa, noooooooooo, gol all’ultimo minuto...abiamo preso l’albero natalizio....ma in culo che doloreeeee.


----------

